
Book Review: PiHKAL - jmcgough
http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/08/11/book-review-pihkal/
======
pizza
Erowid hosts the syntheses and experience reports from the book online
[https://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/pihkal/pihkal.sh...](https://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/pihkal/pihkal.shtml)

